# Trying to run warcraft



## Perseus (Mar 22, 2003)

Hello! I am new here. Hopefully my post is in the right place.

I am using OS X (Jaguar) and recently I wanted to try playing Warcraft 2 again. After reinstalling it, it had to run off of OS 9. But even though the game loaded up fine, for some reason it did not recognize the fact that my CD was in there. Even though I went to single player game  it still said it couldn't see the CD. Even though the Warcraft 2 CD is in there, the game for some reason can't see it. Is this a hardware problem or is it an OS X problem? I was thinking maybe after I upgraded to OS X it could have gotten rid of some OS 9 files that would help recognize the CD.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  

-Perseus


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2003)

There are some games that are better off running in OS 9 not classic. 
Quit all programs, then go to the Hard drive>System folder with the 9 on the folder icon. then open the Extensions folder. What you absolutely need for the CD to run is: 
Apple CD/DVD Driver
Audio CD Acccess
Foreign File Access
ISO 9660 File Access
UDF Volume Access
VT102 Tool
Plus you need all the ATI extensions files, NVIDA files, Open GL files, and QuickDraw files in the extensions folder. 

Have you tried booting in OS 9, then run the game?


----------



## Snowball (Mar 22, 2003)

It's probably copy protection - WCII needs hardware access to the CD that only OS 9 has, not Classic. It's probably possible to image the CD somehow and mount it, but I'm not the person to ask about that...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey! Thanks for all of the help!!  You were right in saying that its a Classic versus OS 9 issue cause when I booted in OS 9 and ran the game, it recognized the CD.  I wonder if there is a way to play it without having to boot in OS 9....


-Perseus


----------



## chololoco78 (Aug 24, 2008)

Of course, the game wouldn't start UNLESS it were in the computer... Hi all, I know this post is in essence a billion years old. But can someone help me out.

Tried to run WARCRAFT 2 on classic, on a 1GH Powerbook, running 10.4. Classic loads up, lets me install the game, but of course, in the extensions manager, there is NO CD-ROM extension. So my first question is, has anyone run warcraft 2 in classic using 10.4???

But I am not one to back down from problem-solving...

Fine. Probably need to run OS 9.2. 

So I have in my possession an old iBook. G3, 500mhz, 500MB of ram, running OS 9.2.2. Little computer works nicely. (9.2 was really ground-breaking!!!) Loads Warcraft 2 quickly as well. BUT, gives me the same error message. I've been playing around with extensions forever. I upgraded this iBook's hardware and installed a DVD/CD-RW. Could that be causing a conflict? If so, how would that be addressed? The CD-rom works though... 

I'm noticing on the desktop, there are two icons when the CD is inserted. One that says WARCRAFT 2 and another that says, AUDIO1. The AUDIO1 CD icon of course, has songs on it... 

I really want to get this working for my little man. Anyone have any advice, I would most appreciate it. Thanks!!!


----------



## chololoco78 (Sep 10, 2008)

I want to come through for my son!


----------



## chololoco78 (Oct 10, 2008)

Please?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 10, 2008)

Chololoco78, have you tried checking Blizzard's web site to see if they might have any patches for the Mac OS version of WarCraft 2?


----------



## chololoco78 (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, I hadn't. Just sent tech support an email... let's see how long they take to get back to someone trying to use a ten year old game on a ten year old OS! Hahahaha. Thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2008)

That's not 10 years old Machine, it's still a nice Mac and you should be able to run a number of games nicely in it 
10 years old software... sigh. That's far from it. 
Microsoft doesn't support even XP with SP 1 for over a year, but I do support even NT when some software is made to run on that..


----------

